# Can someone with B8 Avant/A4 take this measurement for me?



## SFHGolfTDI (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi, I'm going to retrofit Avant rear wiper to my MK4 VW, but I need to make sure the wiper arm/blade are the right length for my rear window. Can someone take these two measurements for me?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I just measured the one on our 2014 allroad.

Total Arm length from mounting point to tip of blade (your longer distance) is 19 3/4"

arm just itself length (your shorter distance) is 12 1/2"

blade length is 16"


----------

